# Can you guess what this is?



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2009)

I received a call from a little old lady in Fresno who had some babies for me to come pick up. She has several adult tortoises that have all gone into hibernation already. The babies are from three females, three separate clutches:












Can you guess what they are? (I'll give you until 5:30p tonight)

I'm going to keep one from each clutch, but the rest are up for adoption here in the Central Valley of Calif.

Yvonne


----------



## turtlemom (Oct 26, 2009)

Silly, Yvonne - they are my christmas present!!! Yep, they are 

Just kidding . . . they are too cute, that's what they are!

OK, really, I have no idea what they are . . . 

Donna


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2009)

I also meant to tell you how she gave them a drink. She said that occasionally she would put some warm water into the palm of her hand and place the tortoise in her palm. He would drink and she'd do it again for the next one. If any of you have EVER watched a tortoise drink, you know that it takes a VERY LONG time!! Can you imagine how long this poor woman had to stand there giving 8 babies a drink individually?


----------



## t_mclellan (Oct 26, 2009)

Ether you are suffering from the DT's?
OR
Are those the first melanistic Redfoots in Ca.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2009)

Your first guess was close, but no enchilada!

Yvonne


----------



## t_mclellan (Oct 26, 2009)

phayrei

Strike my last post.
Me thinks its berlandieri.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2009)

I only wish it was phayrei...no such luck. 


Give the man a silver dollar!!! Eight little Texas tortoise babies! (Gopherus berlandieri)

Yvonne


----------



## reptylefreek (Oct 26, 2009)

So because you are not in Texas is it ok to own one? Do you have to have permits for these guys? I was doing a little reading about them because I had never heard of them before and I was just curious.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2009)

The DFG handbook says that you must have a permit to keep ANY of the Gopherus species of tortoise in Calif.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Oct 26, 2009)

They are sooo cute Yvonne , 8 little sisters and brothers.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Oct 26, 2009)

They are adorable!!


----------



## Stazz (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh how sweeeeeet they all look all in a row


----------

